
Ask HN: Are there any “buy me a dream” fundraising websites? - DanPir
Are there any specific websites for fundraising &quot;personal dreams&quot;?<p>What I mean is fundraising of things like buying a house, a Ferrari, a boat, the perfect gaming PC etc. An online place where to get funds to make your dreams come true.<p>Wouldn&#x27;t that be an interesting startup idea and social experiment?<p>What do you think?
======
tenken
no offense horrible idea. A local facebook group for reptiles in my city had a
member do a gofundme to start her dream job of breeding reptiles and wanted
like $10k to get all the startup and supplies.

myself and literally 5 other people in the group said "get a job" because it's
not your peers job to fund your dreams. This idea is not the "American Dream"
so I don't see how such an idea would ever pan out.

~~~
DanPir
I do not see either but you never know... stupid ideas like this sometimes
have unexpected results

------
lsiunsuex
I'd love for someone to buy me a Lamborghini but it's gonna feel much better
when I've earned enough and can afford to buy it myself.

If you've ever bought a house without someone else's help - it'll be a similar
feeling accomplishment / self respect. No one "given" anything truly respects
it or appreciates the path it took to get there.

But - anything is worth a try.

~~~
lsiunsuex
I still remember the day we drove by our house - saw the sold sign on the
front lawn and the wife and I jumped out of the car to go take a selfie with
it.

------
minimaxir
[https://www.gofundme.com](https://www.gofundme.com)

~~~
DanPir
Thanks, I already know it. I was asking about a platform very specific for
that, with no volunteering, charity, medical, startup fundraising etc. kind of
things

~~~
minimaxir
That is not significant differentiation.

------
basseq
Interesting startup idea? Nope, crowdfunding companies are old news.

Interesting social experiment? Can't imagine how. "Entitled people want things
they can't afford. Story at 11."

------
sharemywin
maybe you could set it up so everyone contributes $10 a month and everyone
submits ideas like buy me a house or buy a piece of property. Then everyone
votes on the best idea.

~~~
DanPir
That's an interesting variation

